# Bank Acc|ount



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

help Chase Bank just put a restriction on my account what do i do I need an account to keep working for Uber well I should say to get paid for Uber


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*prepaid debit card with direct deposit,*
*NetSpend is one of the best, i used it as my bank account for Squareup,*

Add $40 to your new NetSpend Prepaid Debit Card account. Once that happens, you get $20 free, This is not a joke or scam, i am not anonymous on this forum, but you need my referral code to get the free $20.


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> prepaid debit card with direct deposit,
> NetSpend is one of the best, i used it as my bank account for Squareup


but isn't that a prepaid


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I Love UBER said:


> but isn't that a prepaid


*You can use a* *prepaid debit card with direct deposit for your uber account,
why don't you like read the direct deposit info at uber and stop assuming that you can't use it..*


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bang on the Branch managers door and ask WTF man!!!

Hope you don't have IRS or FTB problems. Cause if you do, anything with a Slave Tracking number will be gone and this gig is not for you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*https://help.uber.com/partners --> Payments More --> Update my banking info*

*Update my banking info*
In some countries we can deposit payments to savings accounts or pre-paid cards, but please check with your local team for details.


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *You can use a* *prepaid debit card with direct deposit for your uber account,
> why don't you like read the direct deposit info at uber and stop assuming that you can't use it..*


excuse me but I had a prepaid Debit Card when I first started they did not put my money into it emailed me and told me it was prepaid they would only do it one time and then I had to get a bank account so why don't you quit assuming that I didn't read anything Uber post because it clearly states with Uber that you cannot use a prepaid or credit union


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I Love UBER said:


> excuse me but I had a prepaid Debit Card when I first started they did not put my money into it emailed me and told me it was prepaid they would only do it one time and then I had to get a bank account so why don't you quit assuming that I didn't read anything Uber post because it clearly states with Uber that you cannot use a prepaid or credit union


Not all prepaid Debit Cards are the same..


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Amex Serve card has worked for me, had my deposits go there since April. Card is free to reload cash at some stores and has a free ATM network. Also has bill pay feature and a checking account attached you can use for IRS refunds etc.


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok so what prepaid card can I use...an can I use a direct deposit on someone else's bank acct.


BostonBarry said:


> Amex Serve card has worked for me, had my deposits go there since April. Card is free to reload cash at some stores and has a free ATM network. Also has bill pay feature and a checking account attached you can use for IRS refunds etc.


Thank you...where do I get that card at


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

CVS, Target, Walmart....

I liked it because they will send you one with your name on it if you register online. Just beware, like all prepaid and debit cards, some gas stations will hold up to $100 until your transaction clears (takes 1-8 days). You can avoid that by bringing card to cashier to swipe for the amount you want rather than swiping at pump.


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> CVS, Target, Walmart....
> 
> I liked it because they will send you one with your name on it if you register online. Just beware, like all prepaid and debit cards, some gas stations will hold up to $100 until your transaction clears (takes 1-8 days). You can avoid that by bringing card to cashier to swipe for the amount you want rather than swiping at pump.


ok thank you I ordered one online already but I think I'll have to go in to the store and get one so I can have it before next payday did the other one will kick it afterwards I hope thank you again


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you Everyone...But Wells Fargo hooked we up. -


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Amex Serve card has worked for me, had my deposits go there since April. Card is free to reload cash at some stores and has a free ATM network. Also has bill pay feature and a checking account attached you can use for IRS refunds etc.


*Thanks for the info, just got my first Serve Card direct deposit. No problems, just used it to buy eggs at my local market, checked my serve account and no fee, Thanks..*

*Note, i do have bank accounts, both B of A and Wells Fargo, for personal reasons, i no longer want my lyft/uber deposits going to my bank...*


----------

